# Sydney October 17 and 18 Paramatta River



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Ken - I was thinking about going outside tomorrow morning if you are interested. Seabreeze seems to think the wind won't be too bad prior to lunch and will be coming from the NE, so Long Bay should be nice and protected. Hopefully the Kingfish will be thinking the same thing.


----------

